# Poll: What does your golden watch on TV?



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

The only programs we have seen Layla pay attention to are news programs - she absolutely hates certain newscasters and will bark, growl and paw at the screen.

Oh forgot to add... we had a Yellow Lab that absolutely loved The Smurfs, and Hurley my Siberian Husky is partial to car commercials LOL.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb doesn't watch TV very much. He likes it when there are animals on, especially dogs. He doesn't like it when people argue or get violent. It kinda stresses him out.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't let any dog of mine watch tv or play video games. I think it's a major problem in this country right now that our dogs watch too much TV and play too many video games. The violence is the number 1 cause of aggression and I don't want them picking up any bad words.

J/K of course. Ruby never showed any interest in the TV in her 13 years with us. Never.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

grrrick said:


> I don't let any dog of mine watch tv or play video games. I think it's a major problem in this country right now that our dogs watch too much TV and play too many video games. The violence is the number 1 cause of aggression and I don't want them picking up any bad words.
> 
> J/K of course. Ruby never showed any interest in the TV in her 13 years with us. Never.


:bowrofl::roflmao::appl:. ahem, I mean - you're right. I agree. Perhaps I should have put [PD] at the end of the name. :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka used to watch Animal Planet and Air Bud movies. But Gunner doesn't like strange dogs and barks/growls at the TV so now they watch ESPN when I'm gone. and whatever I want when I'm home. : )


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Bleeker watches international show jumping with me. The other dogs will perk if they hear a bark but that about it.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Animal Planet!
She doesn't like snakes, though. She likes horses, wolves and other dogs. 
However she seems interested in Grey's Anatomy lately.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Max watched half an hour of Bolt with me before. But other than that, no interest at all. LOL.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Takoda has many favorite advertisements that will get his attention and walk over in front of the TV and watch, too many I can't keep up with them. LOL One that I have a hard time watching is Amy Grant where they show the abused animals, Takoda will actually start his crying type sound, it's like he understands the whole idea of the pain these animals goes throught. 

Animal Planet is a favorite station, he absolutly loves the show Mr. Ed and the theme song. He loves dog shows, movies with animals in them, other dogs barking get his attention real fast, the ad Beggin Strips will make him come to the TV from another room. LOL 
There are others, just can't think of them at the moment, too early in the morning !


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Dogs can't see images on older "traditional" TVs.

My dogs don't pay any attention to the TV


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus watched tennis obsessively. Comet prefers nature shows. Ajax hasn't really noticed the TV itself yet, but he'll go inspect the speakers when there are birds on the TV.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Dogs can't see images on older "traditional" TVs.


How old does the TV have to be? Like what technology? Gus definitely loved his tennis on our old CRT TV.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Our Riley likes Jurassic Park,however, he does get scared by the T-Rex. He was fascinated by all the growls. Also, he loves golf. He will lie down and watch the ball take off. The funny one happened just this morning. The tv was on game show network and an older version of password was on. Every time a contestant guessed the right word a bell would ring. Every time the bell rang Riley ran to the front door. Apparently Riley thought the door bell was ringing. So, we had to change that station before he went nuts.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Animal Planet


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Cooper loves to watch the history channel. If i put it on he will lay on the couch as close to the tv as he can get and lay there for hours.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Luck has no interest in TV. Every once in awhile the door bell will ring on a tv show and his ears will perk up. That is about it.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle likes all animal shows, also football.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

*angel watchs movies*

pirates of the Caribbean my lil angel watches


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester will watch animal planet. He also went nuts when a tennis match was on tv trying to bite the screen...he wanted that tennis ball!!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sully is a huge Dog Whisper fan. She will sit on the ottoman and watch Cesar. I think she misbehaves so I'll call him to come see her. Scotty would rather play fetch.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Max LOVES anything that contains dogs. Or bears, or other animals, unless it's cats. Cats are out!

His very favorite show is the Dog Whisperer, but he'll also watch the dog shows with me. Agility trials, etc.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout is not much of a watcher but Noah loves TV.

Anything with music and dancing. We watch "So You THink You can Dance" and he loves the intro song to Ryans Hope. He will stop everything and come listen to it. Loves classical music.


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

Animal planet is the all time favorite!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily definitely is Canadian...she watches Hockey Night in Canada with us.  Oh and whenever there's a dentabone commercial on, ha ha.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout loves America's Funniest Home Videos. She likes watching the animal clips especially cats falling off of furniture and dogs swimming. She also likes westerns with horses. Also, soccer and football games. She's a couch potatoe, lol!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Tessa like to watch movies. And especially love the airbud movies.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy has never paid any attention to the television at all.

She has listened to it once in a while - doorbell or dog barking.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bull riding is #1 - his interest is wanning, thu. All the dog shows for sure. sometimes some antimation will get Bridger's attention.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Loki watches football every week. And the church channel. My aunt watches it every day and he sits next to her on her bed the whole time.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Whiskey loves animal planet or any show that has animals in it. He will also sit in front of our fish/turtle aquarium and watch them.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby used to watch Rachel Ray but he is over her now. 

They liked the dog show and Nascar, but mostly it is anything the moves and is colorful. They both love commercials. We have a large 46" DLP TV so they lie on the sofa and watch on & off.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Other dogs and kitty kats LOL. She's only once growled at the screen :

I am thankful she doesn't show much interest: My Mom's Golden attacks the TV every time a dog or animal comes on. There is scratches on the TV and they really have to think about what they are watching when she is around. :uhoh:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie LOVES Puss N boots from Shrek...don't know why, but, whenever he's on tv, she sits down and watches, then wags her tail when she sees him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger watches hockey (mostly because it's what's usually on my tv) and occasionally he'll go up and bump his nose against the little hockey players like he's trying to "catch" them. The funny thing is he always tries to "catch" the player going the other way than everyone else on the ice. Last year during playoffs, my friends and I were all complaining about a certain ref then the camera zoomed in on him and Ranger went up and bumped his nose against the image of the ref. He obviously agreed it was a bad call!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Mine don't stay focused on the TV but when they hear a dog bark, they watch closely, so anything with dogs in it.

We have a dvr which I sometimes put on pause while I go do a load of dishes or something. I love coming back to a show later on and skipping through the commercials. Anyway, when it's on pause, Sophie takes notice of the TV because the picture isn't moving. She then starts growling at it and sometimes whines. She just knows that a paused picture just "ain't" natural lol.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old golden retriever used to bark whenever he heard a doorbell ring on tv, then run towards the door. I was joking about Ranger being smarter than that until someone squeezed a squeaky toy on tv and Ranger came barrelling out of the bedroom looking around for the toy. Apparently he isn't smarter...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Nov 6, 2009)

Jack loves animal planet and any sports. Football is his favorite.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

My moms Goldens favorite thing to watch is Beverly Hills Chihuahua. She says when she moved to Georgia she bought it for her because she knew she'd miss my dogs, and oddly in her whole 10 years, it's the only thing she's ever watched. She LOVES it lol


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

Harley intently watches anything along the lines of a nature show or with dogs. She was transfixed on "8 Below" the other week. We were watching "Planet Earth" a few weeks back and there were Polar Bears on it and she started barking at them. Quite funny.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Animal Planet, especially, "It's me or the Dog."


----------



## Echo (Mar 18, 2010)

Echo only watches movies with dogs in it. However, we were recently watching the movie "The Brave One" and there is a part where a dog gets captured by some gangsters and you can hear the dog whimpering and barking and all of a sudden Echo started barking at the TV so viciously. He also loves the movie Air Bud, haha.

The only TV shows he will actually sit down and watch completely are shows on Animal Planet. I have a video of him somewhere on my computer watching the "Puppy Bowl" and if he was moving to switch a place to lay his head was still glued to the TV. It was adorable.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this before now. Ike loves anything on the TV that has an animal sounds: TV Show, Movie, Commercials. His favorite movie is 8 Below. His nose is on the screen during that one. I don't leave the TV on when I'm gone. During those times, it's talk radio that Ike enjoys best. He recommends WMAL.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy loves the Dog Whisperer! He will be busy chewing a bone and will look up and watch when he hears dog noises coming from the tv. It really holds his attention for quite awhile.

I've never had a dog as interested in tv as Duffy. Can they really see the images?

Kris


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I voted for "other" because Morgan doesn't watch TV but Casey only watches dog shows.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes loves basketball, and the Dog shows!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mac will watch a show with an animal in it--and she'll try to go around the TV to try to find out where it is!


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

Simon watches whatever is on. And really seems to watch it... This might be because we have a 100 inch projection screen. 

He watches the screen action and quirks his head back forth as if he's trying to understand. He especially likes Lost and will come and get me when Dad queues it up on the tv. He LOVES anything cartoon and will smack his feet on the sofa when there are exciting or loud moments.

Adia has never even seemed to notice that we have a tv though. I have tried and tried to point it out to her. She's just happy to have us still to snuggle her.

Sometimes we do put on dogs barking on the radio with it turned up and this gets the whole house into a whirlwind of action.


----------

